# Elivo's  getting rid of the gut log.



## Elivo

Ok, against my better senses, i am going to go ahead and give this a try.  Not sure how diligent ill be with updates but i will try to keep progress up to date as much as i can.

So as just an idea at my starting point,   currently sitting at 233 pounds, 5'8(ish)

Dont have any real idea on BF% but ill put up a pic as soon as i figure out how to do it lol.

Will be in a caloric deficit but not starving myself by any means.  Going to eat as clean as i possibly can, and this weekend i have done really good with what ive eaten esp since ive been at work 12 hours a night friday sat and sun.

Going to still do 5 lifting days Mon-Fri, with  cardio every other day.  And then every friday-sunday night will have at least 2-3 miles worth of walking with it, a lot of that going up and down stairs (8 floors worth)

Thinking im going with a 5 day split, with a more moderate weight and higher reps, with shorter rests between sets.  The big lifts like bench, squat and dead lift i still plan to go pretty heavy on. 

If anyone has suggestions please throw them out there.   My "goal" is to try to get down to about 200 pounds even. 

Only thing im taking is test c at 100mg/week as TRT, and doing the EC stack 3 times a day, one of them as pre workout. 

I want to try to preserver as much of the muscle and  strength gains ive made in the past 8 or so months but i also know that a less fat muscle looks better and bigger than a fat covered muscle!!

Just as a disclaimer, i have NEVER done a public log like this before in my life, but i also know in the time that ive been on this forum that the members here will not pull punches and will hold you accountable....and that very well may be just what i need!


----------



## NbleSavage

Just the act of stating yer goals publicly will help ye to stick to them. 

On the diet, am assuming you've figured yer TDEE and backed into a mild deficit (think 10-15%) and are tracking yer food intake via an app like MyFitnessPal? Same principle - logging what you eat will help ye to hold yerself accountable for what ye stuff into yer gullet each day and will make ye think twice about cheating.

On the EC stack 3x daily, have ye run EC prior? If so, then just be mindful of the sides. If not, then consider running it only once per day for now until ye see how ye react to it.

Good on ye for taking the first step!


----------



## Elivo

Yes have run EC a few times before in the past.


----------



## Robdjents

Lets go dude!!! youre on the hook now...looking forward to your progress.


----------



## Viduus

I’ll definitely be subscribing to this one.

My 2 cents is to meal prep on Sundays and Thursdays. (Some do a full week at a time) I think this was the biggest factor for me.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06Y31WGWR/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_ThsfBbE0FCBWK


----------



## jennerrator

Excellent...look forward to it....kick ass!!!


----------



## dk8594

Looking forward to following.


----------



## Elivo

Well got done working 12 hour shift over night, had to chose between gym or sleep for a bit, i went with the gym

Of course it was chest today, maybe one of the more brutal chest workouts ive done, tried to keep the between set rest to about 1 min. Few times i had to take like a min 30 but all in all kept it pretty short, heart was going pretty good the entire work out.

Flat bench bar bell press pyramid for 7 total sets , only went up to 250 today.
triple dumbell presses (this is bench at high incline to failure, quick adjustment to low incline to failure and another quick adjustment to flat to failure with the same weight. Repeat x2 and added 5 pounds each time)
low cable flys x 4 sets
decline hammer strength plate loaded machine, did 55 in 3. (try to get 55 total reps in only 3 sets, ill have to go up in weight next time, got it easy)
Finished it off with the pec dec, 15 rep drop sets times 2 sets.

Then to the arc trainer for 25 mins of hiit.

Chest had a hell of a pump and im sure it will be hurting like a son of a bitch tomorrow!!

Going to go crawl in a hole now...


----------



## Yaya

Good luck with the weight loss...

Make sure u never use the term "macros"


----------



## Elivo

Yaya said:


> Good luck with the weight loss...
> 
> Make sure u never use the term "macros"



No, never!!


----------



## snake

Elivo said:


> Just as a disclaimer, i have NEVER done a public log like this before in my life, but i also know in the time that ive been on this forum that the members here will not pull punches and will hold you accountable....and that very well may be just what i need!



You only have one person who you need to feel accountable to. Now lock and load.


----------



## Viduus

snake said:


> You only have one person who you need to feel accountable to. Now lock and load.




Exactly, don’t let Snake down.


----------



## Elivo

Well hit my back today, dead lifts, wide grip pull down, close grip pull down, dumbell rows , high hammer str plate loaded rows. Lots of sets and lots of reps with more moderate weight, freaking beat......

the short rest periods make it feel like a damn hour long heavy cardio session, and i suppose thats good for what im shooting for but holy shit.

Tomorrow is leg day, and im seeing a flaw in my cardio every other day plan, if i do legs with the same intensity that ive been doing everything else, there is no way my ass is going to be able to get on a treadmill or anything else for that matter.
Ill have a hard enough time getting to the car to go home!!


----------



## Elivo

I am going to get a pic up here eventually, bit hesitant about it, ive never been a huge fan of having my pic taken, and its even more pronounced given the shape im in right now lol. 

But it will make it possible for comparison and im of the opinion that you get a better idea if others are able to compare as well instead of just yourself.  Im sure im not the only one that looks in the mirror at times and only sees what needs fixed and not what has already gotten better.


----------



## dk8594

Elivo said:


> I am going to get a pic up here eventually, bit hesitant about it, ive never been a huge fan of having my pic taken, and its even more pronounced given the shape im in right now lol.
> 
> But it will make it possible for comparison and im of the opinion that you get a better idea if others are able to compare as well instead of just yourself.  Im sure im not the only one that looks in the mirror at times and only sees what needs fixed and not what has already gotten better.



Just think of the pictures as another training tool.  They help you see where you are and where you need to go.   I've said this before, but I take a pic every week with the same pose, in the same location, with the same lighting.  It helps evaluate if what you're doing is working and allows you to see how different variables affect your appearance.  I have a pic of myself from just about every week going back the last two years and I can pin point, with the help of a journal I keep, where my diet was off, where I was holding water, and what the  impacts of various supplements were.  

It's another tool.  You'd be cheating yourself to pass it up.


----------



## Elivo

Not sure why its turned on it side but thats me as of 2 or 3 days ago.
Im not happy with where im at at all, but thats what im in the process of getting fixed.


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Elivo said:


> View attachment 5856
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why its turned on it side but thats me as of 2 or 3 days ago.
> Im not happy with where im at at all, but thats what im in the process of getting fixed.


Psssht......you've got this man.  Snake, give him your line about hard work and dedication.


----------



## PFM

Test up, E2 managed and run a little on the low side of lean eating for a solid year.  Think the end game.  Think in years.


----------



## snake

HollyWoodCole said:


> Psssht......you've got this man.  Snake, give him your line about hard work and dedication.



Hard work beats talent when talent doesn't work hard.

There's also this one:

90% of the work is in the last 10%


----------



## dk8594

Elivo said:


> View attachment 5856
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why its turned on it side but thats me as of 2 or 3 days ago.
> Im not happy with where im at at all, but thats what im in the process of getting fixed.



It’s the dissatisfaction with the current that leads to the future.  Now get out your chisel and get to work.  We’re eager to see your final product.


----------



## Bro Bundy

leave that werido ec shit on the sidelines..All u need is a trt dose ,a real professional diet ,a ton of cardio(ahour a day atleast) start slow and work up to a medium pace ..Hit the weight for reps with not much rest in between shit.This wont happen over night and dont force it ..This is now a life style that your gonna need to live 24/7 for the next few years to see the results u really want


----------



## jennerrator

Elivo said:


> Not sure why its turned on it side but thats me as of 2 or 3 days ago.
> Im not happy with where im at at all, but thats what im in the process of getting fixed.



I'm very impressed that you posted a pic...shows to me you are SERIOUS....it's not an easy lifestyle unless you fuuucking love it or you are adamant about getting healthier and get in a way better looking shape...lol


----------



## Elivo

Thanks for the encouragement and support everyone....have a work meeting this  morning, then it will be off to leg day.


----------



## Viduus

Bro Bundy said:


> leave that werido ec shit on the sidelines..All u need is a trt dose ,a real professional diet ,a ton of cardio(ahour a day atleast) start slow and work up to a medium pace ..Hit the weight for reps with not much rest in between shit.This wont happen over night and dont force it ..This is now a life style that your gonna need to live 24/7 for the next few years to see the results u really want




For what it’s worth, BB’s advice is what worked for me. I briefly dabbled with an EC stack and all it did was make me feel like a meth addict. I personally don’t believe it has a place until someone is below 15% BF. (At least that)

Below 20% I believed yohimbine helped when used regularly but I have no scientific source and there’s plenty of great stickies here explaining why it’s bad for your heart especially combined with an EC stack.


----------



## Rhino99

I didnt read the whole thread but i'll throw this out there:
Have you had your bloodwork done?
Are you low T, on diabetes medicine or hypothyroid?


----------



## Elivo

Rhino99 said:


> I didnt read the whole thread but i'll throw this out there:
> Have you had your bloodwork done?
> Are you low T, on diabetes medicine or hypothyroid?



low t yes, and am currently on trt for the past 5 weeks at 100/week. Nothing else medical related is going on, all other blood work was in the normal range.


----------



## Elivo

Short update today, 233 was weight as of friday or saturday, woke up today at 229..I hate leg day....that is all LOL


----------



## dk8594

Elivo said:


> I hate leg day



I'm going to pretend you didn't say that.  Any "bro" can have chest and biceps.  It's thigh development that separates the hobbyists from the hard core.


----------



## Elivo

dk8594 said:


> I'm going to pretend you didn't say that.  Any "bro" can have chest and biceps.  It's thigh development that separates the hobbyists from the hard core.



Pretend all you want DK, i hate leg day!!!  But i also refuse to look like the chicken legged dorks at the gym that are all upper body but but look like they couldnt even squat the bar!
Ill always work legs, but ill also always hate it lol


----------



## KINGIV

Elivo said:


> View attachment 5856
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why its turned on it side but thats me as of 2 or 3 days ago.
> Im not happy with where im at at all, but thats what im in the process of getting fixed.



Good luck man! I'll be watching this for sure.


----------



## Elivo

Hit shoulders today,  I may look into some other type of lifting program other than just the one muscle per day thing, just not sure what. Ill look this weekend to see if i can find something better suited to my goals.

Legs still screaming from yesterdays workout, and when i finished lifting today that damn arc trainer looked like some sort of torture device, but i did it anyway.


----------



## Rhino99

Elivo said:


> low t yes, and am currently on trt for the past 5 weeks at 100/week. Nothing else medical related is going on, all other blood work was in the normal range.



Not enough info.
First, 100mg a week seems low. What are your free and total numbers?
Is that 1 shot a week or multiple? If its 1 shot you may be converting to excess estrogen.
You need the estradiol 'sensitive' test.

What tests did u run for thyroid. Just a tsh test alone means squat, you also need

Free t3
Free t4
Reverse t3 (very important)
Tpo antibodies
Antithyroglobulin
And these iron tests
Uibc
Tibc
Iron serum
Ferritin

You should also pull shbg while youre there.

I myself do a lot more but that should be your minimum tests

Post back results


----------



## Elivo

The tests were doctor ordered, it was just total test and that was in the 200’s 
as far as the rest I don’t remember off hand, but I know they didn’t run any estrogen levels. 
I was doing 1 shot a week but changed to twice a week this week. 

This is being done through a pcp office, not a clinic or endo. I think 100/week is probably low too but not a ton I can do about it. I’ll pull up the rest and see what all was tested.


----------



## Jin

Reverse t3 (very important)

Please elaborate as I've never heard of this.


----------



## Rhino99

Jin said:


> Reverse t3 (very important)
> 
> Please elaborate as I've never heard of this.



Not sure if you're serious or baiting me..... but,
A higher reverse T3 means your body is not properly converting T4 to T3. Its going to reverse T3 and you will still have the symptoms of low thyroid even if your other numbers are in range.


----------



## Elivo

OK so out of all that stuff you mentioned the doctors office only ran a total test think it was 260 and a TSH, dont remember the number but normal range.

Like i said this was a pcp office, pretty sure they just look at total test levels to determine effectiveness of the treatment along with reduction of symptoms the person may be feeling.

They ran a cmc and chemistry  along with a cholesterol level, all of that also normal. 

I can request they add some stuff  on with my next blood draw and see how it goes, but in the end its up to the doc as far as what tests get ordered.  like i said its a pcp office, this isnt something they probably get all that specialized in.


----------



## Jin

Rhino99 said:


> Not sure if you're serious or baiting me..... but,
> A higher reverse T3 means your body is not properly converting T4 to T3. Its going to reverse T3 and you will still have the symptoms of low thyroid even if your other numbers are in range.



Hard to tell, I know. But I was being straight. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Viduus

Elivo said:


> OK so out of all that stuff you mentioned the doctors office only ran a total test think it was 260 and a TSH, dont remember the number but normal range.
> 
> Like i said this was a pcp office, pretty sure they just look at total test levels to determine effectiveness of the treatment along with reduction of symptoms the person may be feeling.
> 
> They ran a cmc and chemistry  along with a cholesterol level, all of that also normal.
> 
> I can request they add some stuff  on with my next blood draw and see how it goes, but in the end its up to the doc as far as what tests get ordered.  like i said its a pcp office, this isnt something they probably get all that specialized in.



Out of curiosity, do you eat a lot of fast food?
 The few people I know who are on TRT in their twenties and thirties all have fast food in common. (Along with 98% percent of the population - again, just curious)


----------



## Elivo

No Vid, ive cut out the fast food. well let me say the fast food is gone now, but yeah i used to eat the hell out of of it.


----------



## Viduus

Elivo said:


> No Vid, ive cut out the fast food. well let me say the fast food is gone now, but yeah i used to eat the hell out of of it.



Seems even the oil they cook fries in has phytoestrogens (sp?). I’m starting to wonder if things like that and soy byproducts are causing guys to drop LH and therefore test. Tinfoil hat stuff but I wouldn’t be shocked if it turned out to be true.


----------



## Viduus

Oh and if you want some real motivation... go look at the members photo thread and search for Bigdog. He’s by far the most inspirational   transformation I’ve seen. That guy did some straight up hard work.


----------



## Rhino99

Jin said:


> Hard to tell, I know. But I was being straight. Thanks for the reply.



Ahh, anytime Jin.


----------



## Elivo

So first week with my new focus is done.  Hit arms/abds today.  3rd  session of hiit after.  Diet has been in check all week and got some food already preped for the weekend of work ahead. 

So this week i did more of a bb split with one group a day.  Ill be doing some reading over the weekend, im sure that there is probably a much better split i can be doing for fat burning.

But all in all i think good week, got all my lifting days in and more importantly got all the cardio sessions i had planned in as well. 

Thanks everyone for your continued support and encouragement!!  I was hesitant to start this log at first, but now i can see that it will be a big help in accomplishing my goals!!!


----------



## HollyWoodCole

You got this E, just be consistent bro!


----------



## Elivo

Now i start the real challenge of this thing lol, 12 hours over night at work for the next 3 days. If i can keep away from the junk this weekend i think ill be good to go.
I usually have a lot of down time so i can be in the chat and just have PFM verbally abuse me if i get any cravings


----------



## Elivo

Made it through the night!!!! No junk food. 
Had couple hard boiled eggs and turkey sausage for breakfast this morning and just downed 2 pieces of salmon.  Got chicken, onion and green pepper ready to go for tonight. 
Think I may be getting he hang of this crap. 

Should have a new workout ready to go this week with some much appreciated help from POB!!!
stay tuned, shits going to get interesting!!


----------



## Viduus

Elivo said:


> Made it through the night!!!! No junk food.
> Had couple hard boiled eggs and turkey sausage for breakfast this morning and just downed 2 pieces of salmon.  Got chicken, onion and green pepper ready to go for tonight.
> Think I may be getting he hang of this crap.
> 
> Should have a new workout ready to go this week with some much appreciated help from POB!!!
> stay tuned, shits going to get interesting!!



Did you log this in MyFitnessPal?


----------



## Elivo

Viduus said:


> Did you log this in MyFitnessPal?



No, i havent been using it, and yeah i know it would help a lot but i just never was good at the whole counting calories thing. I should probably start but im fairly sure going by what im eating and how much im eating that im a good bit below my maint calories. 

Now, as far as the rest of this log goes, im going to keep updating  this one but i will be starting a new one come monday.  After a few conversations with POB, i will be starting Shieko come monday.   Ive looked it over and i looked at an old log on here and in all honesty i think i may be a tad on the crazy side for wanting to do this program, but im going to give it a go. 

Ill leave this one as far as overall progress as far as getting rid of the extra unwanted BF and use the other for strictly for the Shieko program stuff.


----------



## Jin

Elivo said:


> No, i havent been using it, and yeah i know it would help a lot but i just never was good at the whole counting calories thing. I should probably start but im fairly sure going by what im eating and how much im eating that im a good bit below my maint calories.



"Everybody wanna lose they gut, but ain't no body wanna track they calories."

This is a critical error. 

Why put all the effort into the hard stuff just to ignore simple, easy stuff that may affect your progress more than the workouts?

You don't have to be "good" at counting calories: there's an app for that. 

Please reconsider.


----------



## Elivo

Jin said:


> "Everybody wanna lose they gut, but ain't no body wanna track they calories."
> 
> This is a critical error. Why put all the effort into the hard stuff just to ignore simple, easy stuff that may affect your progress more than the workouts?
> 
> Please reconsider.




I know, like i said i know i should be tracking them ,and im going to start.  I didnt care for the myfitness app, does anyone have one they would recommend??


----------



## Elivo

Ok i re downloaded the fitness thing, I’ll start logging shit in this morning.


----------



## Viduus

Elivo said:


> I know, like i said i know i should be tracking them ,and im going to start.  I didnt care for the myfitness app, does anyone have one they would recommend??



It’s by far the best one out there.

You have two choices:

- Log in myfitnesspal like your life depends on it.
- Meal prep every single meal and snack. (I eventually switched to this)

No matter how well you eyeball things your body and mind will screw you. Any deficit will be erased by an extra few ounces of milk or a few more scoops of rice. Your body knows how to get what it needs. You have to trick that sum-of-a-bi$ch into excepting a deficit.


----------



## Elivo

Actually turns out the fit bit i got for last Christmas has a really nice food/calorie tracker. Shows calories in and out for the day based on your activity. Not sure how accurate the calories out part is, guessing it’s based on things like steps and heart rate but I like it more than the fitness pal thing.


----------



## Jin

Elivo said:


> Actually turns out the fit bit i got for last Christmas has a really nice food/calorie tracker. Shows calories in and out for the day based on your activity. Not sure how accurate the calories out part is, guessing it’s based on things like steps and heart rate but I like it more than the fitness pal thing.



I think Mr.RippedZilla (?) has a thread that shows those things are pretty inaccurate. He is always watching, always reading. So, I'll be corrected if I'm wrong but: tracking your calories and adjusting for activity level on MFP is probably a superior method 

suck it up and do it


----------



## Trump

Your doing well brother listen to the advice your given on this thread and dig deep you will see changes


----------



## Viduus

Elivo said:


> Actually turns out the fit bit i got for last Christmas has a really nice food/calorie tracker. Shows calories in and out for the day based on your activity. Not sure how accurate the calories out part is, guessing it’s based on things like steps and heart rate but I like it more than the fitness pal thing.



Personally, I never tracked my calories out. You log food against a conservative TDEE calculation. (See stickies) As long as you’re conservative on your activity level while doing the calculation, you’ll always hit your TDEE and any extra activity will be a bonus deficit. In my experience, it’s hard to workout or cardio enough to really overdo the deficit but use some common sense there. Don’t put zero activity with a 1k daily calorie deficit then go run 5 marathons a week.


Since you have all of us following along, post your TDEE and input stats. Also download HappyScale if you have an iPhone.


----------



## Elivo

The TDEE thing fluctuates so  much from one scale that ive used to the next its head spinning. Also do i take into account that im in the gym 5 days a week and walk at least 2 miles a night while at work?   Damn youd think with that much activity i should be lean as hell, amazing what a long term shitty diet will do to ya.


----------



## jennerrator

Elivo said:


> The TDEE thing fluctuates so  much from one scale that ive used to the next its head spinning. Also do i take into account that im in the gym 5 days a week and walk at least 2 miles a night while at work?   Damn youd think with that much activity i should be lean as hell, amazing what a long term shitty diet will do to ya.



Yep, unfortunately it’s about how everyone’s body is different and how it handles things but YES...the way we EAT and EXERCISE makes the final answer!

Folks can do cycles and of course it depends on goal...if someone just wants the “strength” then they are ok with being out of shape and unhealthy...there are tons that don’t give a shit and hey...that’s them and to each their own BUT I’d never think that way and that’s why I say what I say.


----------



## Elivo

I have the same mindset now Jenn, I want stronger, don’t get me wrong, but I also want to LOOK strong AND fit. 

Ill get there, have come a good way already, and with everyone’s encouragement and help on here I’ll get the rest of the way.

i know it takes time and I know it takes hard work, I also know that sometimes my comments come off sounding like I expect it to happen in a matter of a couple weeks, I don’t.  It’s the excitement of a change in life style I think that is doing it. I’m so anxious to see the results, the waiting to get there is honestly harder than the diet and workouts combined!


----------



## jennerrator

Elivo said:


> I have the same mindset now Jenn, I want stronger, don’t get me wrong, but I also want to LOOK strong AND fit.
> 
> Ill get there, have come a good way already, and with everyone’s encouragement and help on here I’ll get the rest of the way.
> 
> i know it takes time and I know it takes hard work, I also know that sometimes my comments come off sounding like I expect it to happen in a matter of a couple weeks, I don’t.  It’s the excitement of a change in life style I think that is doing it. I’m so anxious to see the results, the waiting to get there is honestly harder than the diet and workouts combined!



Yep..just don’t worry about getting to the end..stick to it and it will come..do it right and it will last a long time or forever...:32 (17)::32 (20):


----------



## Viduus

TDEE is just an estimate. You’ll take that number and subtract 500-1000 calories per day to create your device. 3500 calories is one pound so 500 day is one pound a week or 1000 a day is two pounds.

If your TDEE is 2600 and you eat 1600 calories a day, you should lose 2 pounds at the end of the week. Weigh yourself every morning after taking a dump so you’re consistent. If you lose less then 2 pounds your TDEE was to high. If you lose more then it’s to low. Adjust your total calories accordingly (don’t reuse a calculator). Assuming your looking at long term averages and ignoring daily flucations like water or higher carbs the night before, you’ll zero in on a good calorie target. Consistency is key.

i loved happyscale because it averaged out the weight loss so you got a decent picture of where you’re at. 

If you lift 5 days a week, put three days into the TDEE calculator. Using the method above, you’ll self correct. I found it easy to overestimate the amount of work I did. Others may take a different approach though.


----------



## Elivo

i used the TDEE built into fitness app.  With a 2 pound a week setting it has me taking in about 2200 calories a day. 

Ill give that a go and see how things work out, if it ends up being too low or too high ill adjust.  But i got a full day worth of food logged so far and have my meal for tonight. 

Ok, so maybe the app wasnt as bad as i thought at first. I like being able to scan the stuff in, makes it so much easier, i did that for the salmon i made to take to work tonight, very convenient. 

This is all a new process for me, thanks for everyones help.

Weighed myself today when i woke up, i would guess that would be the equivalent of someone waking up in the morning and doing it since i worked nights last night.  Still sitting at 229.  So we will see where things are after a week of this logging and working out.


----------



## Viduus

It’s abou weighing consistently. So fasted and post dump, whether that’s night or day doesn’t matter. Just don’t drink a bunch of water before hand


----------



## Viduus

It’s Sunday night and I know Seeks cooking something good. Are you meal prepping for the week? :32 (17):


----------



## Elivo

Viduus said:


> It’s Sunday night and I know Seeks cooking something good. Are you meal prepping for the week? :32 (17):



I work every weekend at night, so im at work right now. I just got a new fridge delivered this weekend so food in the house is on the low side to do any meal prepping.  I know its easier and its an easy way to know how much youre taking in when its already done and ready.
The weekdays are not really my issue as far as what or how much i eat, its the weekends when im at work 12 hours overnight.  You start to get bored and think youre hungry and the only thing around is junk food.

I planned for that this weekend and its been great, ate something small before i left for work, had food already prepared to bring in to work, ate it and the rest of the night has went by smooth.  LOTS of water lol.

Once the groceries are situated ill give the during the week meal prep thing  a go.  Im just thrilled i made it through this weekend without any setbacks.


----------



## Viduus

Awesome, just trying to keep you motivated!


----------



## Elivo

So made it through the entire weekend without any steps backward.  
Got the myfitness app going and have been logging in everything ive been eating since uhhh well i dont remember, couple days.
One thing i have noticed is that im coming in UNDER my calorie limit for a day.  Im not trying to not eat or anything, just not that hungry that i even think of eating.

Will take a look at the scale tomorrow when i wake up. Last check was still holding at 229. 

Also Monday was the start of my Sheiko program and there is a log to go with it that will be only for running that program, first day was way easier than i expected, but i think i may be in for a bit of a rude awakening here in a few days.


----------



## Viduus

Give it a week before adjusting your calories. I’ve found the effects of a single bad meal can linger for about four days so you might not start to lose weight until your body adjusts to the new plan.


----------



## Elivo

228 this morning, got to take the car in for some shit then think I’ll go do some cardio and laugh at all the little kids doing 1/4 reps thinking they are big shit


----------



## Jin

Viduus said:


> Give it a week before adjusting your calories. I’ve found the effects of a single bad meal can linger for about four days so you might not start to lose weight until your body adjusts to the new plan.



With BigDog on hiatus, Duece is our resident weight loss expert. 

Bow to your sensei.


----------



## Elivo

Elivo said:


> 228 this morning, got to take the car in for some shit then think I’ll go do some cardio and laugh at all the little kids doing 1/4 reps thinking they are big shit




Correction, after a morning drop off, i re weighed myself at 227!


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Just stay consistent and it will come off brother!


----------



## dk8594

Elivo said:


> 228 this morning





Elivo said:


> Correction, after a morning drop off, i re weighed myself at 227!



16oz poop.  Impressive.


----------



## DF

Myfitness pal is a great tool.  I'd recommend only stepping on the scale 1x/week.  Your weight can bounce 1-2lbs on a daily basis.  I find doing only 1x/week weigh ins helps keep the disappointment at bay.


----------



## HollyWoodCole

DF said:


> Myfitness pal is a great tool.  I'd recommend only stepping on the scale 1x/week.  Your weight can bounce 1-2lbs on a daily basis.  I find doing only 1x/week weigh ins helps keep the disappointment at bay.


I never could do it that little........I was always on the scale every day but you're 100% right.  On a daily basis my weight could swing quite a bit which caused me concern only to come right back off in the next day or two.


----------



## jennerrator

DF said:


> Myfitness pal is a great tool.  I'd recommend only stepping on the scale 1x/week.  Your weight can bounce 1-2lbs on a daily basis.  I find doing only 1x/week weigh ins helps keep the disappointment at bay.




I totally agree with once once a week ...unfortunately I’m doing it everyday now though for the first time in my life to stay at a certain weight ...trippy


----------



## HollyWoodCole

dk8594 said:


> 16oz poop.  Impressive.


At the very least, Elivo can claim he is NOT full of shit....for now.


----------



## dk8594

I weigh myself everyday and then calculate the weekly average ( but I'm a nerd like that)


----------



## Elivo

HollyWoodCole said:


> Just stay consistent and it will come off brother!


That’s the plan dk

did 25 mins hiit on the arc today and followed it with another 15 or so on treadmill with steady state, went for a mile with that. Need food now, that was all done fasted and I’m starving lol


----------



## herrsauce

Keep up the good work. This is a long term situation, so managed expectations, diligence, and patience will be your friends.

I have always found that it was helpful to have some BCAAs or a small carb free protein shake (~15-20g) immediately after fasted cardio. This would take the edge off of the hunger and prevent excessive re-feeding throughout the day.


----------



## Elivo

herrsauce said:


> Keep up the good work. This is a long term situation, so managed expectations, diligence, and patience will be your friends.
> 
> I always found that it was helpful to have some BCAAs or a small carb free protein shake (~15-20g) immediately after fasted cardio. This would take the edge off of the hunger and prevent excessive re-feeding throughout the day.



Thanks for the tip, today i just ate lunch when i got back. but i have some low carb protein at the house.


----------



## Elivo

DF said:


> Myfitness pal is a great tool.  I'd recommend only stepping on the scale 1x/week.  Your weight can bounce 1-2lbs on a daily basis.  I find doing only 1x/week weigh ins helps keep the disappointment at bay.



I did it like every day or every other day at the start, and yeah i would see it go up and down by a couple pounds and it was driving me nuts. My plan was just going once a week, im not so concerned as to what i average, just the end result, if the number is going in the right direction at the end of the week then thats good for me.


----------



## Viduus

dk8594 said:


> I weigh myself everyday and then calculate the weekly average ( but I'm a nerd like that)



I weighed everyday during my big weight loss phase. I think it comes down to your personality. 

I was on a spongy diet so it was fairly steady from day to day. You’re going to have water fluctuations etc so as long as the changes were in line with my activity or diet variances you make a mental note and move on. It was all simply checkposts along a planned route.

If you’re someone whose going to panic and fly off the rails I’d measure less often. Though you could measure on a high day and still fly off the rails. If you’re doing a IIFYM diet you’ll have wilder daily swings. Be prepared.


----------



## Elivo

Viduus said:


> I weighed everyday during my big weight loss phase. I think it comes down to your personality.
> 
> I was on a spongy diet so it was fairly steady from day to day. You’re going to have water fluctuations etc so as long as the changes were in line with my activity or diet variances you make a mental note and move on. It was all simply checkposts along a planned route.
> 
> If you’re someone whose going to panic and fly off the rails I’d measure less often. Though you could measure on a high day and still fly off the rails. If you’re doing a IIFYM diet you’ll have wilder daily swings. Be prepared.



I will probably go with a weekly weight, maybe at the most twice a week, i know that it fluctuates and that is normal, but it still drives me nuts seeing it go from one number up to a higher one, knowing full well it wont stay there, but still....aggravating.


----------



## Elivo

So we are at another weekend, probably my weakest time of the week, everyone wants to bring in snacks and cakes and junk food and order pizza and shit. I made it through last weekend without any set backs, heres to doing it again this weekend. 
3 12 hour nights is a long time to be tempted but ive done it before, i can do it again. 
Will probably check weight on monday or tuesday this coming week and see if anything has changed. 
Still going strong with the calories myfittnesspal is recommending, not feeling hungry, and if anything i could stand to be eating more than i have been, i keep coming in under the daily amount it has set up. 

Along with the new lifting program that started this week, i managed to get in two good cardio days, 25 mins of hiit followed by a 1 mile run at a steady pace.
Im not sure how much longer the Sheiko program will leave me enough energy on off days to do that so i figured id get it in while i can.
Will get about 2-3 walking miles in each of the these next 3 nights as well, most of that up and down stairs.


----------



## Viduus

You might consider just doing a long walk after Sheiko. There’s also a lot to the whole “active recovery” thing. Make it easy and enjoyable instead of skipping it.


----------



## Elivo

Viduus said:


> You might consider just doing a long walk after Sheiko. There’s also a lot to the whole “active recovery” thing. Make it easy and enjoyable instead of skipping it.



I had no intention of the off days being a do nothing day, I’ll get something in, will just have to see how I feel and decide then what it will be. But I’ll do something for sure!


----------



## Elivo

So im doing some debating, im thinking about maybe going keto for a few weeks to see how it works.  Ive tried low carb in the past but never really made it past the feeling like crap stage before i bailed on it so i never really saw much in the way of weight/fat loss.
Ill be doing some more reading on it, right now im not so sure i want to try it.
Been doing well with the lower cals and eating clean, but im tempted to give keto a try and see what happens.


----------



## Viduus

Lots of people love it but my 2 cents is to keep things simple and maintainable. 

If you try to much based on your current excitement, you’ll eventually burn out and slip up.

Just get in a groove and stick to it. Less cals then TDEE, more moving then zero. Rinse and repeat until the scale hits the number you want. (Then it gets harder at that point)


----------



## Jin

Agree with Duece. Stick with this for a while. You can try keto later.


----------



## Elivo

Thanks for the advice, the both of you! I’ll ride this out some more, as long as thing keep moving in the direction I want that’s progress


----------



## Elivo

Well things still moving my way on the scale, got home from work, took a nap, unloaded everything in the bathroom once i woke up and hopped on the scale, down from 227 a week ago to 226 today.

Have a slight suspicion that things may be a little backed up in there though, something i may have to address soon. 

Off to the gym here in a few for day 1 of week two of sheiko, so we will see how that goes


----------



## jennerrator

Elivo said:


> Well things still moving my way on the scale, got home from work, took a nap, unloaded everything in the bathroom once i woke up and hopped on the scale, down from 227 a week ago to 226 today.
> 
> Have a slight suspicion that things may be a little backed up in there though, something i may have to address soon.
> 
> Off to the gym here in a few for day 1 of week two of sheiko, so we will see how that goes



Keep in mind we hold water from even TRT..I’ve been able to eat different food since I went off TRT and stay between 123-125 with no exercise.

Now, when I was on TRT...I was still able to lose 16 lbs easy BUT food was way different and way less than normal because I had a goal.

Once weight was lost, just had to be careful because of the TRT...

Just the way it is


----------



## Elivo

Thanks for the tip Jenn!


----------



## jennerrator

Elivo said:


> Thanks for the tip Jenn!



Love helping.....anytime


----------



## Elivo

So another week down, had a coupe "setbacks" this week with diet, couple days ate stuff i knew i shouldnt, a meal here and there, not a days worth. Still feel i did pretty good this week all things considered.  Started the week at 225, will see what im at after the weekend. Got my food ready for work already to go.

Looked at myself in the mirror the other day and while i see areas that have for sure improved, i still see so much more to go, very aware that its a long process but at times would be really nice if it hurried the hell on up LOL.  

Training has been going well, logging the Sheiko stuff on the days i lift with it. have still managed to get in cardio on the off lifting days, but not nearly as much as before, there just isnt enough left in the tank after the lifting days to really go balls out with the cardio, but keeping the off days active as much as i can.

My work week starts tonight, so will get a lot of walking in.

At a month from when this log started i will post up another pic. And we will see how much if any difference there is from the first one.


----------



## jennerrator

All I’m going to say is stop freaking on the work it takes to lose fat...that’s the biggest part for some and you can’t do everything at once....it’s the rest of your life if you want it that way so relax and enjoy life


----------



## silvereyes87

Why is there 2 logs?


----------



## silvereyes87

Elivo said:


> So we are at another weekend, probably my weakest time of the week, everyone wants to bring in snacks and cakes and junk food and order pizza and shit. I made it through last weekend without any set backs, heres to doing it again this weekend.
> 3 12 hour nights is a long time to be tempted but ive done it before, i can do it again.
> Will probably check weight on monday or tuesday this coming week and see if anything has changed.
> Still going strong with the calories myfittnesspal is recommending, not feeling hungry, and if anything i could stand to be eating more than i have been, i keep coming in under the daily amount it has set up.
> 
> Along with the new lifting program that started this week, i managed to get in two good cardio days, 25 mins of hiit followed by a 1 mile run at a steady pace.
> Im not sure how much longer the Sheiko program will leave me enough energy on off days to do that so i figured id get it in while i can.
> Will get about 2-3 walking miles in each of the these next 3 nights as well, most of that up and down stairs.



3 12's ain't shit I worked a 30 day shut down of 12-14 hr shifts  in December had 2 days off. Everyday management bought pizza fried chicken and doughnuts. Temptation is a part of daily life. If the weekend is your weak point. Do your cheat meal then.


----------



## Elivo

silvereyes87 said:


> Why is there 2 logs?



One is only for the Sheiko program and will stop when it does. 

And the 3 12s is plenty for me, if it wasn’t nights it would t be so bad but not much I can do about that. The temptation on the weekends has improved a ton also, haven’t had any issues the last few with the crap that people bring in.


----------



## Viduus

Elivo said:


> So another week down, had a coupe "setbacks" this week with diet, couple days ate stuff i knew i shouldnt, a meal here and there, not a days worth. Still feel i did pretty good this week all things considered.  Started the week at 225, will see what im at after the weekend. Got my food ready for work already to go.
> 
> Looked at myself in the mirror the other day and while i see areas that have for sure improved, i still see so much more to go, very aware that its a long process but at times would be really nice if it hurried the hell on up LOL.
> 
> Training has been going well, logging the Sheiko stuff on the days i lift with it. have still managed to get in cardio on the off lifting days, but not nearly as much as before, there just isnt enough left in the tank after the lifting days to really go balls out with the cardio, but keeping the off days active as much as i can.
> 
> My work week starts tonight, so will get a lot of walking in.
> 
> At a month from when this log started i will post up another pic. And we will see how much if any difference there is from the first one.



Diet and cardio are critical for the goal you originally set for yourself. As I mentioned, don’t lose focus on that. Adjust what you need to adjust to keep going with those.

... or switch goals to strength training with Sheiko! You’re goals are entirely up to you. Just here to help keep you focused! Focus and consistency is all it comes down to.


----------



## Elivo

So this week was kind of a bust in the diet department, was stuck all day monday in the hospital due to wife having surgery, you would think hospitals have healthy food but no, all they had was shit to eat when i was there, the rest of the week wasnt much better, having to run around and do everything for the wife (to be expected of course) deal with the kids crap and just in general the chaos that can ensue after an unexpected medical thing, it was just a shit week.
Managed to get all my workouts in (had to improvise some) but as far as eating, it was just crap a couple days this week.
No extra weight off and if anything i think i put a couple pounds back on, im hoping like hell its just a lot of water from all the salt that would have been ingested!

But as of today things are back on track, fish and vegs for lunch and chicken and vegs for dinner. Had a protein shake pre gym today. Have to get things back on track and keep them there at least for the next 2 weeks, then its vacation time.


----------



## jennerrator

Lol...when I was stuck in the hospital (3 days) all I could touch was the fresh fruit plate..couldn’t pay me to eat that food...dropped weight lol but I get it!


----------



## Elivo

jennerrator50 said:


> Lol...when I was stuck in the hospital (3 days) all I could touch was the fresh fruit plate..couldn’t pay me to eat that food...dropped weight lol but I get it!



LOL may have been better off if i was the one having the surgery!!


----------



## dk8594

You’ve had a couple of diet set backs this month. It happens. With it being the end of the month recommit yourself for July. 

At the end of the month we want progress pics. No excuses.  Your project doesn’t have to be complete, but you need to show progress.

I believe they call this tough love. I also believe you can do this.


----------



## dk8594

jennerrator50 said:


> Lol...when I was stuck in the hospital (3 days) all I could touch was the fresh fruit plate..couldn’t pay me to eat that food...dropped weight lol but I get it!



Knowing your lifestyle, that must have driven you nuts!! Shows your discipline though


----------



## Elivo

dk8594 said:


> You’ve had a couple of diet set backs this month. It happens. With it being the end of the month recommit yourself for July.
> 
> At the end of the month we want progress pics. No excuses.  Your project doesn’t have to be complete, but you need to show progress.
> 
> I believe they call this tough love. I also believe you can do this.



Already planned to do 1 month from the start pics. And will follow up with that each month.

Even with the couple set backs this month, all in all things have been much improved since i started this log than in the past. I dont expect to ever be perfect with everything, and im ok with that. But i do expect to keep improving, not getting better i am NOT ok with.


----------



## Viduus

dk8594 said:


> You’ve had a couple of diet set backs this month. It happens. With it being the end of the month recommit yourself for July.
> 
> At the end of the month we want progress pics. No excuses.  Your project doesn’t have to be complete, but you need to show progress.
> 
> I believe they call this tough love. I also believe you can do this.



I’d even have him take it further. 

Elivo, A couple of setbacks on a diet isn’t a diet. We all know diet is 95% of achieving your goal. You got all your lifts in but not all year meals? Feels backwards 

 - Switch to weighing daily, that way any deviation makes you remember your diet.

 - Download HappyScale and use it.

 - Skip MyFitnessPal only if you’re meal prepping and know your cals already.

 - Worry about diet more then training. (For now)


----------



## jennerrator

dk8594 said:


> Knowing your lifestyle, that must have driven you nuts!! Shows your discipline though



Man, I can’t change how I am about food lol (thank god) I ordered a piece of meatloaf and I can’t even tell you if it was real meat...:32 (6):NASTY that’s why it was all fruit!

Im one of those folks that doesn’t shop in the isles at the grocery store unless it’s my natural PB or AB...


----------



## Elivo

Got on scale this afternoon when i woke up, damage isn’t as bad as I thought, sitting at 225 still.


----------



## Viduus

Log it in HappyScale!  I tied MyFitnessPal to Apple health which fed HappyScale. Either works.


----------



## Viduus

It’s Sunday night. Time to start cooking for the week


----------



## Elivo

Its a little earlier than one full month, but I took the pic and figured I’d just use it.

this it’s at a weight of 224 earlier today


----------



## Robdjents

Elivo said:


> View attachment 5944
> 
> 
> Its a little earlier than one full month, but I took the pic and figured I’d just use it.
> 
> this it’s at a weight of 224 earlier today



Keep at it man...youre killinit it!!


----------



## jennerrator

It’s early and trust me, we all go through it..keep kicking ass!!


----------



## dk8594

I'm having trouble upload pics, but I put your beginning June side by side with your ending June pic and you can see a difference in the roundness of your shoulders and fullness of your arms.  Great job with the progress.  Can't wait to see what you do in July!


----------



## dk8594

Jin is very smart.

Here is the side-by-side I mentioned.  Note the improvement in the shape of your delts and arms.

View attachment 5945


----------



## jennerrator

Excellent....can see a difference!!


----------



## Robdjents

Difference for sure!!  Like dk said the shoulders and arms i can see the most.....belly looks a tad smaller too...keep it up E


----------



## Elivo

Thanks all for the encouragement, looking at them side by side i see what youre talking about dk, Still a long way to go but its getting there.
As a FYI after i woke up from work today i got on scale just to see, and down to 223!!  Pretty much back to where i was prior to the shit ass eating week i had last week, so now im really regretting all that crap, cause there is a really good chance id be under 220 at this point had i not screwed up.   

Full speed ahead now to 200!!!  Had a really off day today as far as NOT eating enough or at all before i tried to work out, made myself sick and had to get out of the gym before i passed out!!   Feeling a little better now that i got some food in me.  Had to carb it up a little bit, (rice, not pizza and shit lol)


----------



## Elivo

So the Sheiko program is done, ill be moving on to a PPL routine for the the next good bit. Also will be upping the cardio to 4x week as well. I kept it up with sheiko but was only able to get in 2 days. Just wasnt possible to do it on the lifting days. 

My goal was to hit 200 (or less even) by november, ill try like hell to shoot for sooner than that but like has been said many many times, its a long process.  Got about 20ish pounds to go to hit my goal of 200.  Ill be upping the frequency from 3 days lifting with sheiko to 5-6 days a week doing PPL.


----------



## Viduus

You should be losing 10lbs per month comfortably. You,be shown the dedication, if you aren’t at that rate then adjust something. If you’re over it, I’d suggest slowing down and staying at the 2lbs per week. 

Reasons I suggest a slower gradual approach:
You won’t feel like crap
You’ll keep the muscle easier
By far the biggest one - You’ll force the adoption of a “Jen lifestyle”

good luck as usual.


----------



## Elivo

Viduus said:


> You should be losing 10lbs per month comfortably. You,be shown the dedication, if you aren’t at that rate then adjust something. If you’re over it, I’d suggest slowing down and staying at the 2lbs per week.
> 
> Reasons I suggest a slower gradual approach:
> You won’t feel like crap
> You’ll keep the muscle easier
> By far the biggest one - You’ll force the adoption of a “Jen lifestyle”
> 
> good luck as usual.




Id be ok with 10 a month, i only just started tracking it close in the last month so i couldnt tell you what i was losing how fast prior to that. 
So far i havent had any issues feeling like crap other than the one time i tried doing a day of that program after not eating for many many hours.

Jenn scares me LOL!!  (kidding Jenn, you kick ass)

But i am all for keeping as much muscle as i can.


----------



## Elivo

So after a week of pretty much shit eating while on vacation, no training at all unless you count the 3 levels of steps in the house i rented and pissing around in the water, going to have to kick my own ass at the gym the next little while to make up for things and get shit back on track.  I have a feeling today is going to just about kill me.


But it has to be done have a goal to reach!


----------



## Elivo

So this week is going to be a ****ing wash!! cant get through 2 exercises without coughing my damn lungs out and feeling weak and shaky as hell.  went to the gym today managed to get through my deadlifts and moved into rows when i thought i was going to collapse.

Piss on being sick, this shit needs to go away fast so i can get back to busting ass


----------



## Viduus

Elivo said:


> So this week is going to be a ****ing wash!! cant get through 2 exercises without coughing my damn lungs out and feeling weak and shaky as hell.  went to the gym today managed to get through my deadlifts and moved into rows when i thought i was going to collapse.
> 
> Piss on being sick, this shit needs to go away fast so i can get back to busting ass



I was sick a lot during the peak of my weight loss. Tried glutamine and vitamin C and it had a nice placebo effect. I think it’s just part of pushing so hard. Dial it back and wait for it to clear. I’m sure you’ll be sick again within the next month!


----------



## PillarofBalance

If you showed up to my gym looking like you had pneumonic plague I would set you on fire.

Go home and get well.


----------



## Elivo

Viduus said:


> I was sick a lot during the peak of my weight loss. Tried glutamine and vitamin C and it had a nice placebo effect. I think it’s just part of pushing so hard. Dial it back and wait for it to clear. I’m sure you’ll be sick again within the next month!



No, this actually started while on vacation. Don’t think it has anything to do with pushing anything too hard.


----------



## Elivo

PillarofBalance said:


> If you showed up to my gym looking like you had pneumonic plague I would set you on fire.
> 
> Go home and get well.



I did, left after I did deadlifts, knew it was going to be a bad idea when 335 was feeling like 500 and I had a small coughing fit between sets


----------



## Elivo

So have had 2 straight days with no gym, starting to get a bit on the pissed side of things. Cough will not go away and im really feeling sloth like after being out for a week and not being able to do much at all this week.  Will see how i feel tomorrow and if better will go do a full body workout just to  get some more in for the week.  

This shit sucks


----------



## Elivo

managed to make it hitting each big muscle group once today but didnt have any energy left to go through a second time.  Better than nothing i guess...

on a plus side it looks like all the weight put on during vacation was mostly water, that or being sick has ate away at me too, back down to 224 this morning. Thats 1 pound over the lowest ive been since starting this journey, so feeling a bit better about that.  Just trying not to think of where i could be right now without all the crap food and pretty much 2 weeks off of the gym.  Hoping everything works it way out of me over the weekend and i can get back monday like normal.


But when i couldnt move the 32 pound cable for flys i said piss on it, just have no energy still.  this crap needs to go away


----------



## dk8594

Glad to hear you got back in the gym. I don’t know about you, but I find that time away is just as bad for me psychologically as it is physically


----------



## Elivo

dk8594 said:


> Glad to hear you got back in the gym. I don’t know about you, but I find that time away is just as bad for me psychologically as it is physically




Hell yes it has been, i just keeps bouncing around in my head, go  to the gym go to the gym, i feel like shit and sloth like when im not there. Its bad enough having the weekends gym free but to then have my time during the week interrupted for this crap ugh.

ESP with my weight staying pretty much at the same spot for 2-3 weeks now, i cant get it out of my head how much more i could have off if i didnt this or that!


----------



## Viduus

Elivo said:


> ESP with my weight staying pretty much at the same spot for 2-3 weeks now, i cant get it out of my head how much more i could have off if i didnt this or that!



Thats all diet, not gym time :32 (17):


----------



## Elivo

Viduus said:


> Thats all diet, not gym time :32 (17):



I was referring to both


----------



## Viduus

Elivo said:


> I was referring to both



Just being a naggin’ pain in the a$$. You’ll drop the pounds just to shut me up soon!


----------



## Elivo

Viduus said:


> Just being a naggin’ pain in the a$$. You’ll drop the pounds just to shut me up soon!


yeah but its a good way of being a nagging pain in the ass LOL.  Youve been a big help along with everyone else here Vid, not something that i forget bro


----------



## Elivo

Feeling a shit ton better today, hoping that the sick bullshit is behind me now and can get back to the gym full tilt.


----------



## Elivo

Finished entire workout with cardio today!!!! Damn that felt good.


----------



## Trump

Elivo said:


> Finished entire workout with cardio today!!!! Damn that felt good.



Keep them coming mate wont take long to get back into full swing


----------



## Elivo

So im going to go ahead and call the month of july a wash, i didnt gain anything as far as weight but didnt drop anything more, pretty much just stayed where i was at the end of june. Id say diet was a big factor in that, 2 weeks away from the gym probably didnt help. 
Will just have to push all the harder for august and im off to a good start id say.


----------



## Trump

Elivo said:


> So im going to go ahead and call the month of july a wash, i didnt gain anything as far as weight but didnt drop anything more, pretty much just stayed where i was at the end of june. Id say diet was a big factor in that, 2 weeks away from the gym probably didnt help.
> Will just have to push all the harder for august and im off to a good start id say.



 A new month is always a good way to get back into good habits and get your training on track. You will get there you just got to keep on going. Your weight loss will prob slow down as you go along as well but your fat loss will continue.


----------



## Elivo

Trump said:


> A new month is always a good way to get back into good habits and get your training on track. You will get there you just got to keep on going. Your weight loss will prob slow down as you go along as well but your fat loss will continue.



Im all good with that, i have a goal weight i want to hit (200) but im not so much concerned with how much i weight as i am what that weight is coming from. I would have no issues weight 225 if the bf % was lower.


----------



## Elivo

Today at gym...can not for the life of me figure out how to get the damn pics right side up.


----------



## Jin

Elivo said:


> Today at gym...can not for the life of me figure out how to get the damn pics right side up.



looking great dude. 

Edit your photo. Turn it on its side. Save it. Then rotate it back to the original and save it again. Works for me.


----------



## Metalhead1

Or you can screenshot your picture when it's full display on your phone. It lowers the pixel, mb, or some shit.

Imgur also works. Set it to private so you dont show the whole world. Copy the bbcode, and paste it in the text box

Great progress E!


----------



## Elivo

Thanks for the tips guys


----------



## jennerrator

ok...pic thing...when it's to big it will turn sideways...when my do that at first trying to attach...I edit the pic and cut it smaller...no issues!!!!


----------



## dk8594

You need a pic like the last two you took ( same pose, lighting, location) it will illustrate your progress.


----------



## Elivo

dk8594 said:


> You need a pic like the last two you took ( same pose, lighting, location) it will illustrate your progress.



Sometimes you make me tired dk! :32 (18):

Yeah  yeah I know I’m putting it off cause July was such a shit month lol


----------



## dk8594

Elivo said:


> Sometimes you make me tired dk! :32 (18):
> 
> Yeah  yeah I know I’m putting it off cause July was such a shit month lol



Just consider me the accountability partner you never asked for.


----------



## Elivo

dk8594 said:


> Just consider me the accountability partner you never asked for.



Lol works for me bro


----------



## Viduus

dk8594 said:


> Just consider me the accountability partner you never asked for.



I think I just got demoted! Seniority rule or something


----------



## Elivo

Viduus said:


> I think I just got demoted! Seniority rule or something



Lol no vid, you’re still one of them too, along with a few others. I’ll take all the accountability I can get


----------



## Elivo

Not real happy with with the lack of gut reduction.....taken today

EH forgot to resize it and too tired to piss with it lol


----------



## Gibsonator

maybe if you trimmed your winter coat we could better tell :32 (18): 
like someone else said, screenshot then upload.
keep up the good work brutha!


----------



## Elivo

Gibsonator said:


> maybe if you trimmed your winter coat we could better tell :32 (18):
> like someone else said, screenshot then upload.
> keep up the good work brutha!




I start doing that and the wife will start asking questions and who the hell needs that noise


----------



## dk8594

Elivo said:


> Not real happy with with the lack of gut reduction.....taken today
> 
> EH forgot to resize it and too tired to piss with it lol



There is a noticeable change in your upper pecs and delts.  Great job!

Abs come last, but you’ll get there.


----------



## Elivo

I even did 5 sets of abd work yesterday, i was done with lifting and headed over to the cardio stuff and passed the hanging leg raise thingy and whos ****ing post pops into my head, but dk and his i didnt see abd on there!!!!!!!

ass LOL


----------



## Elivo

So after vacation, a week of being sick, and finally getting shit under control with diet and training again, got on scale today and finally back down to my low of 223. Now to get that shit moving again and get it down more. 
So aggravated with myself for stalling out and pissing around with food like i did.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Elivo said:


> So after vacation, a week of being sick, and finally getting shit under control with diet and training again, got on scale today and finally back down to my low of 223. Now to get that shit moving again and get it down more.
> So aggravated with myself for stalling out and pissing around with food like i did.



It's behind you already. And if you are looking at it still that means you aren't going in the right direction. Turn around and get on with it. No big deal. Progress is never linear anyway, so why not take a break here and there?


----------



## Elivo

PillarofBalance said:


> It's behind you already. And if you are looking at it still that means you aren't going in the right direction. Turn around and get on with it. No big deal. Progress is never linear anyway, so why not take a break here and there?




You always make me feel so warm and fuzzy!


----------



## Rhino99

Holy shtt, POB said my words exactly.
Progress is not linear. Shtt, I've fallen down a hundred times, the difference is to not let it linger. Get right back to it and persevere and realize it's gonna take time.
If it was easy everyone would walk around at 6% bf like bundy.
The only easy day was yesterday motherfukker, now go get it.


----------



## Rhino99

Btw, working muscles makes them bigger.
Imo stop working abs, use that time to work on other things and your abs will be there when your bf gets low enough, then decide if you want to work them.
Some will probably disagree so that's just my opinion


----------



## jennerrator

yep...it's called a lifestyle!!!:32 (17)::32 (20):


----------



## Viduus

jennerrator said:


> yep...it's called a lifestyle!!!:32 (17)::32 (20):



Came here to quote your lifestyle advice .... looks like you already said it!


----------



## Elivo

Rhino99 said:


> Btw, working muscles makes them bigger.
> Imo stop working abs, use that time to work on other things and your abs will be there when your bf gets low enough, then decide if you want to work them.
> Some will probably disagree so that's just my opinion



Right now abs are thrown in on a shorter day, working them right now may not show them but it burns calories and helps on the overall goal. I’m doing them on the lower workout day since it’s the shortest of the week and it gives me more over all volume for that day.


----------



## Trump

Elivo said:


> Right now abs are thrown in on a shorter day, working them right now may not show them but it burns calories and helps on the overall goal. I’m doing them on the lower workout day since it’s the shortest of the week and it gives me more over all volume for that day.



What you can do is on this day set up an ab circuit and do it at a good pace, this will have a cardio effect at end of workout and also train your abs. 20 mins would be a killer ab circuit and calorie burner to finish a workout


----------



## Trump

Elivo said:


> Right now abs are thrown in on a shorter day, working them right now may not show them but it burns calories and helps on the overall goal. I’m doing them on the lower workout day since it’s the shortest of the week and it gives me more over all volume for that day.



What you can do is on this day set up an ab circuit and do it at a good pace, this will have a cardio effect at end of workout and also train your abs. 20 mins would be a killer ab circuit and calorie burner to finish a workout


----------



## Elivo

Trump said:


> What you can do is on this day set up an ab circuit and do it at a good pace, this will have a cardio effect at end of workout and also train your abs. 20 mins would be a killer ab circuit and calorie burner to finish a workout



Not a bad idea, I got a list of ab crap from Jenn I can use.


----------



## Viduus

Elivo said:


> Right now abs are thrown in on a shorter day, working them right now may not show them but it burns calories and helps on the overall goal. I’m doing them on the lower workout day since it’s the shortest of the week and it gives me more over all volume for that day.



I find an exercises are a good way to keep your heart rate up. I do them in between sets of compound movements instead of resting.


----------



## Trump

Elivo said:


> Not a bad idea, I got a list of ab crap from Jenn I can use.



Jenn has loads of ab crap


----------



## PillarofBalance

Elivo said:


> Not a bad idea, I got a list of ab crap from Jenn I can use.



That new guy Bob posted a super helpful thread on ab stuff too.


----------



## HollyWoodCole

PillarofBalance said:


> That new guy Bob posted a super helpful thread on ab stuff too.


And just in time, thank God.  

Everyone on here was awaiting his arrival.


----------



## jennerrator

I haven't trained in almost a year and my abs are hard as a rock....gotta do them if you want them...lol:32 (20):


----------



## PillarofBalance

jennerrator said:


> I haven't trained in almost a year and my abs are hard as a rock....gotta do them if you want them...lol:32 (20):



Your ab workouts were ****ing gross. 45 minute planks or some shit lol


----------



## jennerrator

PillarofBalance said:


> Your ab workouts were ****ing gross. 45 minute planks or some shit lol




lol...wish it was 45 min but 8 min finally was enough for me thanks to my fuuucked up shoulder...I still trip out on that dude that held it perfectly over 5 hours!!!!!!


----------



## Elivo

PillarofBalance said:


> Your ab workouts were ****ing gross. 45 minute planks or some shit lol



Yeah im going to go with a big hell no to anything like that shit


----------



## Elivo

Down to new low of 220 as of this morning. Keeping things moving!!!


----------



## dk8594

Getting towards the end of the month.  How have the last two weeks been going?


----------



## Elivo

So its been a while since i updated this. Things have been a bit shaky with a nice little bout of tennis elbow (getting better finally) and just rather busy work and life schedule that has lead to some diet set backs.  Things are still moving in the right direction, down to about 220 at this point.  

Changed up workout to a upper lower 4 days split with a day for just ab and cardio work.  Also went to almost no rest between sets and have lowered the weight but greatly increased the reps being used.  Felt like i needed to give the body a bit of a break from the real heavy stuff. Also changed up the movements being used. Ill run this for the next 3-4 weeks and if everything feeling healed up go back to the PPL upper lower heavy ass stuff again.

Ill get an updated pic up sometime this week.


----------



## Elivo

So figure i owe some of you an update on things so here goes..

Life has been a bit hectic the last little bit, lot of extra days at work and working some daylight hours when i normally do only nights, kids sports are in full damn swing with my youngest playing 2 varsity sports one of them being football where he just won the starting kicker spot from a sr!!  (little brag there)

My work schedule also will be going through a total change up as far as what days i will be working for...well im not sure how long it will last but its been playing hell with training and diet.

I am still getting into the gym at least 3 days a week but still shoot for 4 or 5. But the diet is the part that has really suffered and has been for absolute shit the last little while. I havent had a normal daily routine for a bit and the diet is paying for it, lot of eating out while on the run and just in general eating crap food.

Trying to get things back on track now, but will still be a challenge, i will be having a permanent extra day of work every other week going forward so it is going to mess with my set up gym schedule a bit.  So the plan is this , if its not a day im working its a day im in the gym.

Im tossing out the set schedule and just running PPL and changing up the lifts every so often.  I may end up with 1 day off, or may have 2 or 3 in a row off depending on the week but im just going to power through things as best as i can going forward.

I dont think i have the time to set up a specific diet plan so im trying my best to keep things clean and still keep calories lower.  Its been a struggle but im not giving up.


----------



## Viduus

If you decide you’re serious about correcting the diet, I’ll do what I can to share every little tip I’ve learned over the last year. Choice is yours!


----------



## Uncle manny

Do you have time to meal prep? It doesn’t have to be pretty and individually packed in Tupperware, but cooking large quantities of meats, veggies and rice and leaving them in the fridge for a go to is helpful.


----------



## Elivo

Viduus said:


> If you decide you’re serious about correcting the diet, I’ll do what I can to share every little tip I’ve learned over the last year. Choice is yours!



Obviously I want to correct it, I hate eating like crap. And yeah some people can manage to keep everything on track when shit hits the fan, no clue how they do it and I’ve been sucking at it here lately. All tips and advice lie always are very much appreciated


----------



## Elivo

Uncle manny said:


> Do you have time to meal prep? It doesn’t have to be pretty and individually packed in Tupperware, but cooking large quantities of meats, veggies and rice and leaving them in the fridge for a go to is helpful.



Never really was a meal preper, I know it’s helpful but I normally just made stuff as I ate. May have to give that a go though.


Keeping the kids from eating it all is the tough part!


----------



## Viduus

Elivo said:


> Obviously I want to correct it, I hate eating like crap. And yeah some people can manage to keep everything on track when shit hits the fan, no clue how they do it and I’ve been sucking at it here lately. All tips and advice lie always are very much appreciated



I don’t half ass things so if we’re going to do this, we’re going to get it done. Might hate me for it but you’ll be back on track! I’ll PM you...


----------



## Jin

Viduus said:


> I don’t half ass things so if we’re going to do this, we’re going to get it done. Might hate me for it but you’ll be back on track! I’ll PM you...



Me next! Me next!

No doubt someday your physique will be as impressive as your determination. Nice dude.


----------



## ccpro

Elivo,
I'm all to familiar with what you're going through.  Work, kids, work, kids....oh and then you!  Always forward bro and you are doing that!  I can't speak to the diet factor we have pros here for that, and I haven't gotten there either.  I know it's tough but you are inspiring me if that helps.  Everyone calls me hey "big guy" with respect, but I know with real dedication I could be maybe come close to some of our brothers here.  My point, don't be too hard on your self...you're not a single bartender that works nights and spends his waking hours in the gym or at the beach.  You have real responsibilities and sounds ,like your even more impressive in the raising kids dept.  Keep it up....and yes you can brag!!!


----------



## Elivo

So im actually very pleased to announce that getting up on the scale the other day for the first time in a few weeks after a run of shit eating.  I was only at 226. All of 6 pounds over my lowest weight.

Got diet back under control and into the second week of the new schedule, still a bit hectic as there are still some diff days being worked due to people needing off and that sort of crap but all in all things are slowly but surely getting back in line.   

Gym is still going good, just going heavy every time since there has been so much time between workouts for muscle groups, so i get plenty of time to recover, actually probably too much time but that cant be helped right now. 

Adding in 10 mins of hiit cardio before and after the workout too now.....well most days i am anyway lol.

No new pic as of yet as im just not able to remember to do that with everything else going on.


----------



## Elivo

Just to clarify I’m not thrilled about gaining 6 pounds. I’m thrilled it was ONLY 6 pounds lol


----------



## Elivo

Yeah it’s sideways, no I don’t care at this moment lol.
this is at 224, not as much progress as I’d like but I’m playing the long game. Diet is better again but training has suffered from my schedule change up.


----------



## jennerrator

Elivo said:


> Yeah it’s sideways, no I don’t care at this moment lol.
> this is at 224, not as much progress as I’d like but I’m playing the long game. Diet is better again but training has suffered from my schedule change up.



You'll get it together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just keep your mind straight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhino99

Dude, it's about the long haul...you'll get there if you have perseverance.


----------



## Elivo

So just as a quick update, 3 weeks left on this screwed up work schedule. Cardio has been pretty much non existent for a while now just because of time constraints in the gym.

trt has been at 200/week for 5?? Weeks now. 
Diet has been so so, again this work crap has had me all screwed up since I changed. I know it’s just an excuse but it’s my big draw back right now. 

Weight hasnt really had much of a change but pants are way looser, had to get a couple sizes smaller of jeans last week so I’m happy with that at least.

that damn gut is my goal. I don’t need a snake pack, but I’d like that gut to be gone. 

Still working at it, no turning back at this point we are here for the long haul!


yeah it’s fuuking sideways again, I’ll get that shit together one of these days


----------



## Gibsonator

keep at it brother. don't let work be an excuse to not stay consistent with your diet. Spend the time to prep your meals. Lots of us have crazy jobs/schedules and still manage to so....
oh and rome wasn't built overnight or some shit right?


----------



## dk8594

Elivo said:


> Weight hasnt really had much of a change but pants are way looser, had to get a couple sizes smaller of jeans last week so I’m happy with that at least.



That's what matters, bro.  Keep it up!


----------



## Jada

Keep it up man, it's tough but keep up at it u will get there.


----------



## ccpro

Hang in there...you got this and you're really not that far away from looking like you want.  A few more pounds can make a huge difference.  For the record I'd bellybump you out of the room!


----------



## Elivo

ccpro said:


> Hang in there...you got this and you're really not that far away from looking like you want.  A few more pounds can make a huge difference.  For the record I'd bellybump you out of the room!




Lol ccpro!!! 

thanks guys the support means a lot.


----------



## Mythos

Elivo said:


> View attachment 6839
> 
> 
> So just as a quick update, 3 weeks left on this screwed up work schedule. Cardio has been pretty much non existent for a while now just because of time constraints in the gym.
> 
> trt has been at 200/week for 5?? Weeks now.
> Diet has been so so, again this work crap has had me all screwed up since I changed. I know it’s just an excuse but it’s my big draw back right now.
> 
> Weight hasnt really had much of a change but pants are way looser, had to get a couple sizes smaller of jeans last week so I’m happy with that at least.
> 
> that damn gut is my goal. I don’t need a snake pack, but I’d like that gut to be gone.
> 
> Still working at it, no turning back at this point we are here for the long haul!
> 
> 
> yeah it’s fuuking sideways again, I’ll get that shit together one of these days



Throw the bigger pants out.. When your smaller pairs start getting tight again you'll know it's coming back on. At least then you won't gain any back.


----------



## dk8594

Holy shit! Scroll up to the first pic you posted. Big difference. Shoulders are more muscular and you are a lot narrower in the stomach. Hard to see the changes in yourself, but they are there.


----------



## Elivo

Was wondering where you got to dk!


----------



## dk8594

Elivo said:


> Was wondering where you got to dk!



Work changed so I haven’t had as much time to post. Still checking in on you though keep up the good work!


----------



## IHI

Elivo said:


> View attachment 6839
> 
> 
> So just as a quick update, 3 weeks left on this screwed up work schedule. Cardio has been pretty much non existent for a while now just because of time constraints in the gym.
> 
> trt has been at 200/week for 5?? Weeks now.
> Diet has been so so, again this work crap has had me all screwed up since I changed. I know it’s just an excuse but it’s my big draw back right now.
> 
> Weight hasnt really had much of a change but pants are way looser, had to get a couple sizes smaller of jeans last week so I’m happy with that at least.
> 
> that damn gut is my goal. I don’t need a snake pack, but I’d like that gut to be gone.
> 
> Still working at it, no turning back at this point we are here for the long haul!
> 
> 
> yeah it’s fuuking sideways again, I’ll get that shit together one of these days



dont sweat it brotha; i know the plight with the work game. My ass sat for years watching parts turn in my 2 cnc’s at work. 6-7 days a week, but able to schedule my eating because i was idol in same area everyday, and wasn’t physically taxed because I wasn’t doing physical work all day. 

Fwd to February and I officially took over as Leadman of Facility Maintenance, department fell apart with no experienced plant workers with 30-40yrs in bidding ino it. Company spending millions each year hiring out work we used to keep in house years and years ago. So now im all over our plant, and our corporate office downtown doing all sorts of shit (all physical stuff), and my “helper” has 40yrs in and boss lets him excuse his way out of everything but changing air filters on machines, fire extinguisher/eye wash station inspections- ugh. So my eating schedule is ruined as what i do changes by the hour as well as location, and i come home beat up doing jobs that should have 2-3 guys helping lift/carry/hold stuff- i make alot of items as a secondary set of hands.

just now getting sorted out and back at the gym/eating right game- not perfect, but we can only do what we can do buddy


----------



## Elivo

Honestly I’ve been pleased with growth in chest size and I can notice quads are bigger too. Really want shoulders and lats to pick up the pace though. I can see the diff in shoulders just looking through this log but I’m anxious for them to blow the hell up.


----------



## Elivo

Made a bit of a change up to gym routine. 
for the weeks I got 5 days I’m doing ppl upper lower. Ppl is all heavy as I can and upper lower is more volume based with moderate intensity.

the week I have 4 gym days I’m doing chest/tri, back/bi/rear delt, legs, shoulder and traps. Going heavier and really hitting each of them hard since I have the 3 days in a row off at the end. Just finished my first 2 week rotation of it and I really liked it


----------



## dk8594

Almost been a month. Do you know what that means? Unsolicited accountability time! 

How goes it?


----------



## Elivo

PR Update......

265 x3 for 3 sets bench
DB OHP 70s for uhhh 6 or 7 reps I think.

dead lift 405 x3.

all lifts  done this week. Only on trt still but that will be changing soon.


Have to give a thanks to POB for his great help with benching


----------



## Seeker

nice work dude.


----------



## motown1002

Great work EL!!  Keep it going!


----------



## HijackedMyself

Elivo said:


> View attachment 6839
> 
> 
> Cardio has been pretty much non existent for a while now just because of time constraints in the gym.



Yup. Stay fat. That gut aint going anywhere in a hurry.

Good to see someone at my specs though. I used to be ~230.


----------



## bigdog

man I missed this thread. I'm here now. good damn work so far brother. I know a bit about a gut and the struggle to lose it! I'm 4 years in and still working towards building the best me. keep this moving and reach out if you have any questions bro!!!


----------



## Elivo

bigdog said:


> man I missed this thread. I'm here now. good damn work so far brother. I know a bit about a gut and the struggle to lose it! I'm 4 years in and still working towards building the best me. keep this moving and reach out if you have any questions bro!!!




Yah ive seen your journey bigdog, damn impressive to say the least. The biggest draw back ive had has got to be keeping diet consistent and clean.  Working with spongy now and all ive seen are good things said about his work.


----------



## bigdog

its all a process brother. stay focused and it will eventually become habit.  you are doing great man.


----------



## HijackedMyself

Elivo said:


> The biggest draw back ive had has got to be keeping diet consistent and clean.  Working with spongy now and all ive seen are good things said about his work.



Strict cardio is essential.

I, personally, preferred skipping gym but never cardio.


----------



## Elivo

HijackedMyself said:


> Strict cardio is essential.
> 
> I, personally, preferred skipping gym but never cardio.



I agree, and i need to get it going again.

well i agree about the cardio, not skipping the gym and doing cardio lol


----------



## HijackedMyself

Elivo said:


> I agree, and i need to get it going again.
> 
> well i agree about the cardio, not skipping the gym and doing cardio lol



Don't take it the wrong way. I never skipped gym until it was impossible in my time frame or just plain sick. I would skip cardio if I didn't need it.  

Clean diet is half the battle. Cardio cardio and more cardio.

BTW, share the diet plan?


----------



## Spongy

HijackedMyself said:


> BTW, share the diet plan?



He can't  

Plus it will probably be changing in a few weeks once things really get going anyways.  We are at the "feeling it out" stage.


----------



## bigdog

I did a shit ton of damn cardio and swimming to lose weight. once diet was on point weight fell off fast. as I lost and felt better I added more time to cardio. I hate cardio but still stay with it to maintain.


----------



## HijackedMyself

Spongy said:


> He can't
> 
> Plus it will probably be changing in a few weeks once things really get going anyways.  We are at the "feeling it out" stage.



Why am I not surprised you showed up...


----------



## Spongy

HijackedMyself said:


> Why am I not surprised you showed up...



Hi, nice 2 meet u


----------



## Elivo

Spongy said:


> He can't
> 
> Plus it will probably be changing in a few weeks once things really get going anyways.  We are at the "feeling it out" stage.



This is not something i would have shared either way. His plans are personalized for each person he works with. Also i dont feel it is right to post something that someone does as their line of work.   Spongy gives out a ton of diet advice already, so even if someone didnt want to use his services there is generalized information on this board that people can look at that he has posted up.


Now i am reverting this thread back to its original topic.....thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Elivo

Cardio has started back up as of today, 1.5 miles of hiit workout.


----------



## Straight30weight

Cardio is not always fun but it seems to be a necessary evil


----------



## Gadawg

Straight30weight said:


> Cardio is always fun if you're not a pussy



Fixed it for you


----------



## Elivo

Gadawg said:


> Fixed it for you



i disagree, but it’s funny


----------



## Gadawg

Elivo said:


> i disagree, but it’s funny



That's why Im here


----------



## jennerrator

HijackedMyself said:


> Why am I not surprised you showed up...



Were you not raised with any manners?


----------



## Straight30weight

jennerrator said:


> Were you not raised with any manners?


That’s pretty clear


----------



## John Ziegler

Elivo said:


> View attachment 5856
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why its turned on it side but thats me as of 2 or 3 days ago.
> Im not happy with where im at at all, but thats what im in the process of getting fixed.



start by tucking the belly into the shorts

Jk

Hows it going you got any recent pics ?


----------



## Elivo

John Ziegler said:


> start by tucking the belly into the shorts
> 
> Jk
> 
> Hows it going you got any recent pics ?



Plan on posting one up soon


----------



## Elivo

Upper volume day today, chest, shoulder back and arms. 

And fuking cardio again, 2 miles on bike at a fairly quick pace followed by a half mile sprint/jog on treadmill.

doesnt sound like a whole lot but it did me in.
downside of not doing cardio in a while


----------



## Elivo

Recent pic  weight 225


----------



## Jin

Jen and I are coming over to cornrow your torso hair. 

She’s gentle. Me, not so much.


----------



## Elivo

Jin said:


> Jen and I are coming over to cornrow your torso hair.
> 
> She’s gentle. Me, not so much.



Im busy on that day


----------



## Seeker

sexy beast. You walk around the hospital like that?


----------



## bigdog

Sexy furry mofo:32 (18):


----------



## jennerrator

Jin said:


> Jen and I are coming over to cornrow your torso hair.
> 
> She’s gentle. Me, not so much.



Is it ok if I shave and you cornrow.....


----------



## John Ziegler

Elivo said:


> View attachment 7102
> 
> 
> Recent pic  weight 225



youre not trying hard enough 8 pounds in 6 months is chump change 

what are you doing for cardio ?


----------



## Elivo

Just got cardio going again after a long ass break from it.


----------



## John Ziegler

Elivo said:


> Just got cardio going again after a long ass break from it.



get in there and dont stop for the next 6 months consistantly

you have a good foundation keep at it you could end up lookin like ECKSRATED some day


----------



## Elivo

It’s all in the works Zeig, spongy diet, lifting , cardio(damnit) and some up coming pharmaceutical enhancement


----------



## Rhino99

Cardio is key.
I took a page from Bundy's book and increased cardio to 2x a day 5 days a week the other 2 days i do morning cardio and afternoon training.

Im the lightest ive been since the early to mid 90's and ive dropped down 2 or 3 pants sizes.

The trick is to do enough without doing too much, you need to find the sweet spot.

Also, I hired Spongy and that has been a great choice also.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness

Rhino99 said:


> Cardio is key.
> I took a page from Bundy's book and increased cardio to 2x a day 5 days a week the other 2 days i do morning cardio and afternoon training.
> 
> Im the lightest ive been since the early to mid 90's and ive dropped down 2 or 3 pants sizes.
> 
> The trick is to do enough without doing too much, you need to find the sweet spot.



Enough without going overboard...I think that same theory can be applied to food too. And alcohol. And sex.

Wait...maybe not the sex.


----------



## Elivo

I do mine after i lift. I don’t have enough hours in a day to do it twice a day. But I do manage to get a few miles a night in at work walking and going up and down stairs too


----------



## Elivo

One thing to remember also. While it hasn’t been a huge loss in pounds for this log,  my starting weight before I got back to the gym and joined up here was in the 260s. So there has been more progress than it seems

But when I saw that weight of 260 that was the wtf moment that got me going.


----------



## John Ziegler

Elivo said:


> It’s all in the works Zeig, spongy diet, lifting , cardio(damnit) and some up coming pharmaceutical enhancement



you dont need steroids to loose fat 

but it beats the hell out of doing it naturally


----------



## Elivo

Stepped on scale today and came in at 223, 3 pound loss since last week!

going into Second week of the spongy protocol, cardio every day after lifting this week and plan to keep that going. 

Mixing it up between treadmill jog/sprint/uphill fast walking. Also using the bike in leg days, did 4 miles on it yesterday after a lightish leg day. Useing it at various resistance and speeds.

have not started cycle as of yet, should be next week though...I hope lol.

will do another pic in a few weeks


----------



## Straight30weight

Nice job Eli! I agree with the others, cardio is going to play a big roll in your success. Looks like everything is in order for you to have a huge year!


----------



## Seeker

nice going buddy!


----------



## Trump

Good job el keep up the good work


----------



## Jymjunkie

Good job man! Consistency is the key. Make it apart of your routine. I hated cardio as much as the next man but after a while it doesnt suck. As much.


----------



## Elivo

Jymjunkie said:


> Good job man! Consistency is the key. Make it apart of your routine. I hated cardio as much as the next man but after a while it doesnt suck. As much.




LOL after hs football, baseball and wrestling, along with the army, I feel fairly confident saying it always sucks lol


----------



## Elivo

Still with spongy diet week 3??? Shit I don’t remember.

chest and tri today doing pretty much as many reps as possible

after 2 warm up sets of 135 on bench did 3 sets to failure or damn damn close to it with 225. Got 12,8 and 6
droppes to 185 and did 2 sets at that for I think 11 and 9
then down to 135 for 15 more at that.

incline db presses at 75 for 10 dropped the weight by 10 twice after that and went to failure 

2 drop sets of cable fly

finished it off with a drop set of hammer inclines bricks style(screw you bricks)

by that point triceps were also pretty well fried so did plate loaded dips starting with one for as many as I could, added 25 to each side then dropped the 25 and added a second 45, then went back down.

ended with 2 drop sets of push downs

then the kicker at the end was 1.6 miles of walk/sprint cardio on the tread mill


----------



## Elivo

Quick update, scale this morning teetering between 221 and 220, so 2 or 3 more off this week.

turning up the intensity in the gym somewhat this week, next week will really get dialed up since I won’t have that extra day of work screwing me up.

cardio continues every workout still, 5 miles on the bike yesterday and jog/sprint the other days.  Not sure what I’ll do today yet but it will be something.

still going with spongy diet and doing well.
minor setback in the way of a burger but all things considered I still say going well.


----------



## Seeker

watching your progress buddy. Push a sled if you have access to one


----------



## Elivo

Seeker said:


> watching your progress buddy. Push a sled if you have a cess to one



There is kind of one here, it’s a small thing that you can add plates to. Haven’t used it yet


----------



## Seeker

Elivo said:


> There is kind of one here, it’s a small thing that you can add plates to. Haven’t used it yet



give it a,push. you'll see what I mean


----------



## Elivo

Seeker said:


> give it a,push. you'll see what I mean




Will tey try next time, floor was in use when came time for cardio, it’s a little rogue brand thing


----------



## Elivo

Last night of work coming up for the weekend, stepped on scale today just to see.... 219!!  Think I’ll go Sunday to Sunday from now on as far as checking weight!


----------



## Elivo

So had a heavy push day today, ended up sleeping in way longer than i planed this morning and had to go to the gym during the busy freaking time.

Ended up getting the shitty bench and it felt so damn off. 

did a couple 135 warm ups, 
185 for about 8
225 for another 8
245 for 6
265 for 3 and then 275 for 2
 then dropped back down to 245 and did sets of 5 all the way back down to 135 where i knocked out 10.

Incline DB presses, did pretty much sets of 10 up to 90 pounds where i hit it for 6 and then did another 10 reps at 65 directly after.
Hit the decline plate loaded press and worked up from 1 plate on each side to 2 and a 25, then did a drop set from that point back down.

3 sets of DB flys with like 10 seconds rest between them,

Right shoulder has been a little painful this last week so i sent a bit easy on the direct shoulder work out, only went up to 65 pounds on the db seated presses, then used the plate loaded press and did the same as i did with the decline press, started with 1 plate worked up to 2 each side and then drop set them back down.

Did POBs chest supported rows for 3 sets of 10 at rpe of 7.

Light tri work after all of this, set the cable rack at 65 and put 1 plate and a 25 each side on the plate loaded dip machine.  Did superset with that, starting with 15 reps, 12 and then 10.

Skipped out of the cardio today mainly due to the number of people and how late it had got already and just wanted out of there.

Heavy pull day tomorrow at a much more normal time for me, piss on that busy ass time in the gym, you can keep that crap.


----------



## Elivo

So will have to make a change up to my heavy lifting days, doing heavy deads followed the next day by heavy squats i dont think is going to work anymore.

Only able to get up to 315 x6 or 7 for 2 sets today when had plans on 335.  Thats after pulling 365 for a couple sets yesterday.  

Still got in a good leg session, did the squats followed by 6 plate each side drop set on the leg press....that hurt a bit lol

Seated calfs and calf press on on the leg press  ( they dont have a standing calf raise set up  WTF)

Leg curls and then about 4 miles on the bike for some cardio after.


----------



## Trump

I do legs twice a week first and last session of the week. First session I start off heavy squats the go into high volume on other exercises and then the second one I start heavy dead’s then into high volume legs on other exercises. Works for me


----------



## Elivo

on my 5 day weeks i do each part twice, one day is heavy the second is high volume.

The 4 day weeks its once per group and its heavyish high volume. Ive liked it so far.


----------



## Trump

My 5 days is legs, chest tris, back bi’s, shoulders abs, legs then 2 days off. This is during my 4 week off work, my 4 week at work is different as don’t always know when my days off the gym will be so I usually do a 3 days split then either day off or just start again depending on work.



Elivo said:


> on my 5 day weeks i do each part twice, one day is heavy the second is high volume.
> 
> The 4 day weeks its once per group and its heavyish high volume. Ive liked it so far.


----------



## Elivo

My days off from the gym are pretty much set due to my work schedule. Once in a while there is an odd shift thrown in that i have to adjust around but for the most part im in the gym monday through friday or tuesday through friday, it alternates every other week. 

5 days this week next week will be 4.


----------



## Trump

Try legs monday Friday then Monday bid squat Friday big dead’s 



Elivo said:


> My days off from the gym are pretty much set due to my work schedule. Once in a while there is an odd shift thrown in that i have to adjust around but for the most part im in the gym monday through friday or tuesday through friday, it alternates every other week.
> 
> 5 days this week next week will be 4.


----------



## Jin

Trump said:


> Try legs monday Friday then Monday bid squat Friday big dead’s



You are doing DL on legs day? Most people do that on back day. Sorry if I’m misreading this.


----------



## Gadawg

I do deadlifts on leg day too


----------



## Jin

Gadawg said:


> I do deadlifts on leg day too



But no squats


----------



## Gadawg

Jin said:


> But no squats



No. But I use the squat rack on arms day


----------



## jennerrator

Gadawg said:


> I do deadlifts on leg day too




I did too!!!!!!


----------



## Elivo

I do deadlifts on back day


----------



## Trump

Your not misreading at all mate, try it.



Jin said:


> You are doing DL on legs day? Most people do that on back day. Sorry if I’m misreading this.


----------



## Elivo

Today was more volume based lighter weights full upper body. Honestly after the rest of this week I needed it and am looking forward to the 3 off days coming up. 

Did db flat and incline presses super set for 3 sets about 10-15 reps in each position, started with 50s and went up by 5 pounds each set. Chest was burning and really pumped by the time I was done
moved on to high to low flys 4 sets of 20-25 each, kept it lighter but really got a good burn of of it.

back was chest supported rows but they were kept heavier per POB instructions, followed with high rows drop set x2

took it easy on shoulders as the right one had been bothering me this week, did upright rows with lighter weight for about 20 reps each x4 sets, then cable lat raises 4 sets of 20-25

rear felt flys for high reps, shrugs drop set and then went back up.

cabke curls and tri push downs superset then drop set them both to finish 

3 miles bike for cardio


----------



## Elivo

So did a volume leg day today to end the week

4 sets of squats at 245 for 12-15 reps
4 sets of hack squats at whatever weight it was for 12 -15 reps
leg extensions 5 set drop set to failure each set
calf press drop set again to failure each set

finished it off with 4 mile bike ride.  Ive found the bike has been much kinder on my knees than the treadmill so most of my cardio this week has been on it.

3 days off from the gym now due to work, and after this week they are kind of needed lol


Will probably get an updated photo sometime next week.


----------



## Elivo

Had chest and tri today, back and bi yesterday, was 4 very long nights of work this weekend.

went a bit earlier in the day than normal and all the damn benches were taken so today consisted of all plate loaded machine chest workout.  

Did standard press working up to 2 on each side and did 4 sets of 7-8 with that weight.

did the same with incline but used a closer grip than normal, seemed to hit upper chest a bit more like that.

moved to decline and did 2 drop sets on it. 

Low to high , neutral and high to low cable flies. 

Then gave those around the world things that hurt posted a try. He was right you can really feel it. Lighter is better with those. 

Tris consisted of 60,70 and 80 pound skull crushers for 10 each. 

Dip machine no rest sets working up to 2 plates each side, rested a few mins and then drop set them.

push down no rest working up to 60 or 70, can’t remember and then after a short rest drop set back down.

cardio was 5 mins rowing....screw that lol

15 more mins on bike.


----------



## Elivo

Switched up the order of my ppl week and did legs first so they didn’t follow deadlifts on the day I do them.

squats first, 2 warm up sets then did 8-10 of 185,225,275,315 then up to 335 for 5, 355 for 4 and 365 for one and a really shitty second rep that I thought was gona get dumped.

leg press drop set with 6 plates each side, 10 reps and drop a plate all the way down to 1 on each. Then did 30 reps with 3 on each side.

seated calf raises, 3 sets of 20

extensions drop set from 130 down to 55 did each set to failure.

standing leg curls or what ever that contraption is called, drop set them as well, 3 sets of 15.

legs were fried by that point and just driving home was a damn chore.


----------



## BrotherJ

Solid work, dude. Drop sets are brutal


----------



## stanley

good shit elivo
weight must be droping off


----------



## Jin

Legs/push/pull. You’ve discovered the secret. Nice work on the squats.


----------



## Elivo

So had push day today, feel like someone beat the shit out of me after  lol

flat bb bench 135 for 2 sets to warm up, 185 x10 225 x8 245 x6 265 x4   back down to 225 x6 185 x10 and 135 x10

moved onto incline db flies started at 55 pounds and did sets of 10 with 10 pound jumps, once i hit 75 dropped reps down to 6-8 all the way up to 95 for 5 reps, then did another 15 reps at 70.

decline hammer strength press 4 sets up to 2 plates and a 25 each side for 8-10

low to high, neutral and high to low cable flies, 15 reps each setting, ran through it twice.

db shoulder press starting at 30s and worked up to 70 pounders 

dp lat raises drop sets  pretty much to failure, 4 sets ran through that twice.

drop set dips for uhh i think 4 or 5 sets,  then followed that with cable push downs started low and worked my way up with no rest till i got to about 60 pounds.  Rested a couple mins than ran it back down as a drop set.

hit the bike for about 10 mins for some cardio but legs are still on the shaky side from yesterday so that was about all i could manage.

Think ill nap now.


----------



## stanley

Elivo said:


> So had push day today, feel like someone beat the shit out of me after  lol
> 
> flat bb bench 135 for 2 sets to warm up, 185 x10 225 x8 245 x6 265 x4   back down to 225 x6 185 x10 and 135 x10
> 
> moved onto incline db flies started at 55 pounds and did sets of 10 with 10 pound jumps, once i hit 75 dropped reps down to 6-8 all the way up to 95 for 5 reps, then did another 15 reps at 70.
> 
> decline hammer strength press 4 sets up to 2 plates and a 25 each side for 8-10
> 
> low to high, neutral and high to low cable flies, 15 reps each setting, ran through it twice.
> 
> db shoulder press starting at 30s and worked up to 70 pounders
> 
> dp lat raises drop sets  pretty much to failure, 4 sets ran through that twice.
> 
> drop set dips for uhh i think 4 or 5 sets,  then followed that with cable push downs started low and worked my way up with no rest till i got to about 60 pounds.  Rested a couple mins than ran it back down as a drop set.
> 
> hit the bike for about 10 mins for some cardio but legs are still on the shaky side from yesterday so that was about all i could manage.
> 
> Think ill nap now.


thats some workout buddy .


----------



## Elivo

Pic update, weight has been fluctuating like crazy the last couple weeks. so no real accurate weight to post.


----------



## dk8594

You haven’t posted an update in awhile, but I think I found your pic on the web. You took it too far, bro!


----------



## Viduus

Always remember the potato goes in the front.


----------



## ccpro

Viduus said:


> Always remember the potato goes in the front.



I guess I f'd that up!...damn'it!


----------



## Elivo

dk8594 said:


> You haven’t posted an update in awhile, but I think I found your pic on the web. You took it too far, bro!



This made me laugh!


----------



## Elivo

OK ,here we go again, back at it as of today, hitting legs so i can MAYBE walk this weekend at work,  plan on 10 min hiit on the bike pre lifting and 10mins post, doing that to jump start the fat loss again. taking it "easy" on the weights till i get the feel of things again.


----------



## Gibsonator

Yessssssss let's gooooooo :32 (10): :32 (9):


----------



## Elivo

Joined a new gym yesterday, 2 miles from home and open 24/7. Today was first day in it and its about a close to a powerlifting gym as you are going to find in this area. Got chains and all that crap there.  Nice place, local owned and not commercial at all. Liked it a lot


----------



## CJ

Elivo said:


> Joined a new gym yesterday, 2 miles from home and open 24/7. Today was first day in it and its about a close to a powerlifting gym as you are going to find in this area. Got chains and all that crap there.  Nice place, local owned and not commercial at all. Liked it a lot



Lucky bastard!!!


----------



## The Tater

Stretch everything out good. Following along, this will be fun!


----------



## Elivo

Just finished day 3 being back, back and bi workout, still going easy esp since my legs and chest are screaming at me from the last 2 days.  Dead lifted for the first time in i dont know how long, only pulled 225 for 2 sets of 10 but felt good and weight moved easy.


----------



## Gibsonator

can we get an update on the gut tho? :32 (19):


----------



## Elivo

no, you can not lol, ive put on a lot of what ive lost.


----------



## Elivo

First week back is in the bag, hurt all over and can barley move, but its all part of it.  One of the hardest parts of this is knowing where i was not that long ago and now that weight seeming like an impossible feat, both my weight and the weight i was lifting.  

I know i know it takes time and work, im very aware.


----------



## Elivo

Legs again today, 315 back on the bar!! Push and pull for the remainder of the week.


----------



## dk8594

Elivo said:


> Legs again today, 315 back on the bar!! Push and pull for the remainder of the week.



This was from over a week ago. No new posts? Are you stuck under the bar again?


----------



## Elivo

dk8594 said:


> This was from over a week ago. No new posts? Are you stuck under the bar again?




Lots happened in a week lol, so one of the people i work with was in a really bad car wreck, i have been at work for what feels like non stop, i had 1 day off last week total.  next week will be about the same, this week ill be in there and be able to get 3 days gym time.  The good news is we are already training a new person and should have her ready to go pretty quick, also once this month is over ill be back somewhat normal.


----------



## dk8594

Glad to hear it


And just so you know, since it doesn’t come across well when it’s written, totally just busting your balls


----------



## Gibsonator

dk8594 said:


> Glad to hear it
> 
> 
> And just so you know, since it doesn’t come across well when it’s written, totally just busting your balls



i think he may need some ball busting, i see no harm done


----------



## Elivo

dk8594 said:


> Glad to hear it
> 
> 
> And just so you know, since it doesn’t come across well when it’s written, totally just busting your balls



This is new how??? LOL na once this month is over all should be good again.


----------



## Valdosta

edit: not my log oops


----------



## lifter6973

Valdosta said:


> edit: not my log oops


WTF!


----------

